# Its definitely a buck year here!



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

The one year I have people actually waiting to buy a Nigerian doe, we only had 3 lol, Of course. But lots of happy healthy kids, so we are trying to focus on that! Here are a few of the kids..we have Nigerian, Lamancha and a few mini lamancha. We have two goats left to kid, Mocha (lamancha) next month and Daisy (boer/alpine) in May. Been one of those crazy breeding years. I'll be glad when we are done! Oh and one Calf born..Our Dexter got out with the neighbors bull, a Hereford!! Thankfully she did amazing!! And the bull calf is adorable with is white face!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

All so pretty - congrats!!! And yes - a really crazy breeding year - good luck with the rest of your kiddings!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Aww I love the lil mini Alien Geughts!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Lots of cuties!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Mar 27, 2016)

Oh my gosh! I want to kid nap all your little Lamanchas! <3


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

NICE! Cuteness overload.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Adorable little ones!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

I just want to add the hokie pokie picture is 100% classic.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Aww I love your black headed LaMancha kid!

Thank goodness your Dexter had no issue with the Hereford calf.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All very nice.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

The nigerians may have bombarded us with bucks..but my Lamancha buck threw nearly all girls with 8 does and 2 bucks with only one doe left to kid..: )
Meet our newest babies...Noel (solid grey buck) and Nina ( grey and white doe)
Mama is our Mocha and one of our best milkers all around. We retained a doe kid every year from her..Looks like I will add another!!




  








20190412_150256_Fotor




__
happybleats


__
Apr 14, 2019











  








20190412_151755_Fotor




__
happybleats


__
Apr 14, 2019


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

A whole bunch of cuties!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

THEY ARE SOOOOOOOOOO CCCCCUUUUUUTTTTTEEEEE!!!! Cuteness overload lol:nod::hug:


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Congratulations! Such beautiful goats and calf! Here I thought goats were the escape artists that liked to go on dates! I see your cow stole a page right out of the goats code of conduct book lol!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations on the new keeper doeling and brother! Noel is good looking.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

cristina-sorina said:


> Here I thought goats were the escape artists that liked to go on dates! I see your cow stole a page right out of the goats code of conduct book lol!


:heehee:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

They are cute. I'm glad you live in Texas. I'm a sucker for Lamancha kids, especially since I'm looking for a buck!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oooooooo Nina is SO beautiful? Can't wait to see more photos of her.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I can't help myself when it comes to bucklings! TOO CUTE. Everyone wants doe years, but I love me some bucklings. ohlala::haha::buttheads:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

This is Mocha and her three daughters I have retained. Mocha almost milks herself she is so easy LOL FF Nora is just like her mom!! So easy to milk and lots of it. and a good mama to her twin does. Im in awe of these girls


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I can't help myself when it comes to bucklings! TOO CUTE. Everyone wants doe years, but I love me some bucklings. ohlala::haha::buttheads:


You need to have a whole wether herd, to give more bucklings a good home...


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

mariarose said:


> You need to have a whole wether herd, to give more bucklings a good home...


Workin on it! :coolmoves:


----------

